# Need breeder recommendations



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I don't know that breeder, but would suggest you might contact Watchung Mountain Poodle Club, Poodle Club of Lehigh Valley, Quinnipiac Poodle Club and Poodle Obedience Training Club of Greater New York. They all have breeder referral contacts. I believe the PCA east coast breeder contact is Leslie Newing, you could also try her.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

If you would like an oversize Toy, my breeder in VA has two girl retiree's for adoption. Each around 7.5 pounds, under 7 years old she said.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I would use the phone and leave a message. I got more prompt responses that way. Wishing you success in your search for your Poodle!


----------



## SusanG (Aug 8, 2009)

Thanks Tiny Poodles. How very sad that breeders re-home so many dogs but I know that is their business. I wish they were larger and younger. Callie is a large mini so we are hoping to find one closer to her size and age (3, or less) young and hardy enough to adjust to traveling and camping, etc. I feel bad looking at them, they look very sweet. I hope she finds good homes for them. Let me know if she does - then I will feel better! I can't even go to an adoption center. I'm such a softie I cry and want to bring them all home with me.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

SusanG said:


> Thanks Tiny Poodles. How very sad that breeders re-home so many dogs but I know that is their business. I wish they were larger and younger. Callie is a large mini so we are hoping to find one closer to her size and age (3, or less) young and hardy enough to adjust to traveling and camping, etc. I feel bad looking at them, they look very sweet. I hope she finds good homes for them. Let me know if she does - then I will feel better! I can't even go to an adoption center. I'm such a softie I cry and want to bring them all home with me.



Don't worry, I am sure that she will find them good homes - there are plenty of folks who prefer the calmness of a middle aged dog over a hyper puppy! If only I could find one small enough, I would love for my next one to be that age, but of course she does not keep the tiny ones for show/breeding so I will probably have raise yet another shark puppy lol.


----------



## Gryphon (Nov 5, 2013)

I think that you will have to call Darkover Poodles. She is not too tech savvy and a phone call will get you in quicker contact than an email. Also, Darkover and Nutmeg are sort of sister breeders. There was a previous thread about Nutmeg that you will be able to search for on PF. Check that out.

Leslie Newing is the breeder referral person for your area. Here is her information. 
Leslie Newing
Phone: (203) 255-3396 
Email: [email protected]
Accepting calls from 9:00 AM to 9:00 PM Eastern time 

Please be super careful about picking a breeder. A good breeder will give you a pedigree that lists three generations back (at least) with all of the health check information and the list of titles. Also, I think a personal visit before you sign a contract is a must. 

Please keep PF in the loop about your search. PF members are happy to help.


----------



## SusanG (Aug 8, 2009)

Tiny Poodles - they are adorable - such beautiful ears they have!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

*SusanG*, Just sent you a PM with the link to a FB group for* silver* poodle fans. Perhaps you'll get some leads there. I know you'll do your "due diligence" in researching the health testing and pedigrees of any poodle you may consider. Hope to have you as a fellow *silver* mini owner soon. It's sweet to think of Callie having a* silver* sister one day. Good luck!:clover:


----------



## Gryphon (Nov 5, 2013)

How goes the search?


----------



## SusanG (Aug 8, 2009)

I have not found a silver but Pam at Amity has a lovely 13 week old gray girl. I really liked speaking with her and would trust her. I was hoping for a little older one but I'm seriously considering this one. I am also keeping my options open. We are not going to rush a decision for the next week or so.
I've had a personal issue happen (my mom dx with Alzheimers and has to leave her independent living facility. I am trying to find another place, furniture and all that a move like this entails. I need a week or so to deal with this before taking on a puppy. I want to be able to give a new puppy and Callie 100% of my attention.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I am glad to hear you have a prospect, but so sorry that you have such difficult news about your mom. I hope you can find a great place for her to live. Making those things happen is never simple.


----------



## TinaLina (May 8, 2021)

Tiny Poodles said:


> If you would like an oversize Toy, my breeder in VA has two girl retiree's for adoption. Each around 7.5 pounds, under 7 years old she said.
> View attachment 196921
> 
> View attachment 196929


I am totally aware that this thread is 7 years old, but if you still get this message, do you mind sharing your breeder info? I also do have problems reaching Darkover Poodles breeder among others I had contacted. Any contact information of reputable toy/mini poodles is greatly appreciated! Thank you!


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

TinaLina said:


> I am totally aware that this thread is 7 years old, but if you still get this message, do you mind sharing your breeder info? I also do have problems reaching Darkover Poodles breeder among others I had contacted. Any contact information of reputable toy/mini poodles is greatly appreciated! Thank you!


This member is no longer on this forum
As for the question you should start your own thread and introduce yourself. Let folks know what you are looking for.


----------



## TinaLina (May 8, 2021)

twyla said:


> This member is no longer on this forum
> As for the question you should start your own thread and introduce yourself. Let folks know what you are looking for.


got it. thank you!


----------



## Jilly SummerSunset (Sep 16, 2020)

If you are on the East Coast near CT. Gemstone Poodles is responsible and stands behind her lines. I am a repeat buyer from Christina. She is very busy but will return all phone calls. Her website is not updated because that is not her focus, the dogs are. She has wonderful dams and sires. I love her lines and temperments. She stands behind the dogs health. She breeds varieties: both solid lines and parti's/phantoms/sables. She is knowledgeable and will refer you if she can't accommodate you. I just got a new solid black baby girl from her. It may take a day for a response but she always returns calls. Leave a message. She'll return it.


----------



## TinaLina (May 8, 2021)

twyla said:


> This member is no longer on this forum
> As for the question you should start your own thread and introduce yourself. Let folks know what you are looking for.


did it today. Thank you!


----------



## TinaLina (May 8, 2021)

Jilly SummerSunset said:


> If you are on the East Coast near CT. Gemstone Poodles is responsible and stands behind her lines. I am a repeat buyer from Christina. She is very busy but will return all phone calls. Her website is not updated because that is not her focus, the dogs are. She has wonderful dams and sires. I love her lines and temperments. She stands behind the dogs health. She breeds varieties: both solid lines and parti's/phantoms/sables. She is knowledgeable and will refer you if she can't accommodate you. I just got a new solid black baby girl from her. It may take a day for a response but she always returns calls. Leave a message. She'll return it.


Oh dear! thank you so much )))
I am in NY, CT is at a manageable distance. I will look her up and contact her. I have been going in circles trying to find a poodle for myself. I am really grateful that you shared this info!


----------



## Jilly SummerSunset (Sep 16, 2020)

TinaLina said:


> Oh dear! thank you so much )))
> I am in NY, CT is at a manageable distance. I will look her up and contact her. I have been going in circles trying to find a poodle for myself. I am really grateful that you shared this info!


You're welcome.


----------



## SusanG (Aug 8, 2009)

TinaLina said:


> I am totally aware that this thread is 7 years old, but if you still get this message, do you mind sharing your breeder info? I also do have problems reaching Darkover Poodles breeder among others I had contacted. Any contact information of reputable toy/mini poodles is greatly appreciated! Thank you!


Our Molly comes from VanTan Poodles line in Boise, Idaho. Barbara Tannahill breeds beautiful beautiful silvers, and also a few blacks. Highly recommend. Molly's daddy has sired 27 champions from his line. Callie comes from Cameo Poodles in NY, but Pat Palmer is retired and not breeding anymore to my knowledge.


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

My Zoe has quite a few VanTan ancestors. I bought her from Betty Brown. Zoe is black, but her sire, Ch. Aery King of the Castle, is blue and her dam, Impressive Silver Angel is, obviously, silver. At age 4, Zoe is beginning to turn blue. The VanTan background is on Zoe's dam's side.


----------



## SusanG (Aug 8, 2009)

Gorgeous aren't they? Molly has such a beautiful coat, tight little feet and prances like a show pony. Her sire is G CH Kallista's King of Swing who has Aery's in his background.


----------

